# Kayak speed question



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi guys, Still trying to decide on the perfect yak. I thought I had my mind made up on a Cuda 12 but today I paddled a friends Ride 135 and really liked it and today I started looking at an Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game. The Prowler is 34 inches wide and the Ride is 31.5 inches wide. My question is how much slower will the OK be as it is 2.5 inches wider and like 9 inches shorter than the Ride. I find Very good reviews on the Prowler and it is a bit cheaper than the Ride but I would have to buy a seat for the OK so probably about the same by the time its all done.. What do you guys think would be the better buy?


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

The seat alone is worth buying the Ride- your butt will be numb in short order unless you have a great seat- the new Ride have a seat just like the Jackson- speed- none will outrun a 21 foot center console with a 150 Merc- fastest kayaks are the Hobies with Mirage drives but they are pretty pricey-


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

It isn't as much the kayak as the paddler.
How big are you?
Wide usually = stability, and capacity for the same length.
Narrow = speed, at the expense of stability.
what kind of fishing are you going to be doing most often?
Paddling miles in a day?, or just off the launch 200 yards away, and back?
Ocean, Bay, Lake???

All these are individual decisions, and what is best for me, may not suit you.
Try as many different yaks in the conditions you will use most before you pull the trigger.
All the brands are about equal in quality, and the decision is what features of what manufacturer do you prefer.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

good question. I wrangled with it when considering my purchase. You can google "hull speed" and get a lot more info. Then there's drag and stability....I agree with Ronaulmtd. I went with the Native Manta Ray because of the awesome comfortable seat, even though I thought the Tarpon 12' had a better cockpit layout. So far, I'm perfectly happy with it, since I have been paddling smaller rivers, ponds, and lakes, where speed is not important. And it rides in the bed of my truck without an extender or having to load on a rack, etc.

Then I bought a 17' Sea Lion (sit in). It was a steal, in a yard sale,...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am 6' 2" and 195 pounds and I plan on doin mostly inshore saltwater and being able to stand up is important to me so I don't want a 28 inch boat. I really don't know what kinda distance I will need to paddle but mostly I think I will just be putting in in a marsh creek and fishing anything that looks fishy for flounder, specks, and reds. Its so hard to pick the right the yak. There are so many at about the same price....


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't worry about it too much. There's always the next one....


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah good thinking! I also think the Malibu Stealth 14 would be a Great boat!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

roostertail said:


> Hi guys, Still trying to decide on the perfect yak. I thought I had my mind made up on a Cuda 12 but today I paddled a friends Ride 135 and really liked it and today I started looking at an Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game. The Prowler is 34 inches wide and the Ride is 31.5 inches wide. My question is how much slower will the OK be as it is 2.5 inches wider and like 9 inches shorter than the Ride. I find Very good reviews on the Prowler and it is a bit cheaper than the Ride but I would have to buy a seat for the OK so probably about the same by the time its all done.. What do you guys think would be the better buy?


I am a Big fan of the Wilderness Systems, Been paddling their Boats for 9 years now, and if standing is your thing the the ride is for you. The New Phase lll Track seat is amazing... You will appreciate it when you are sitting down...I would not worry about the speed, both boats are slower boats... I use a tarpon 120 but I am smaller then you 5 '10 185 and standing is not a need for me. I can stand the 120 but its tipy when I do...The Phase lll Seating allows me all day on the water with NO Numb Butt, and I can Walk after an 8 hour adventure... 

Good Luck U will love it either way ya go... 
JAM


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

This seems to be a good deal. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wilderness-...866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f236f895a It looks like you would have to put the accessories on yourself tho.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That may be a good price, but that package deal comes with the high seat. If you are fishing open waters with swells, you may feel more stable in the low seat. Not sure about the weight & quality of that paddle. I suggest you go to your local kayak shop (or the two here in Hampton Roads) and check out what they have. You can get that boat for that price or cheaper, plus you would most likely get a discount with your boat purchase on a good paddle, pfd and and any accessories you wanted to start out with.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I'm with jam, although i weigh in at 150 and am 5'9". I paddle the tarpon 140 with a rudder,and that is one fast boat.i canpaddle that boat for 6-8 hours and feel great when i get out.


----------



## kevinfry (Nov 26, 2012)

If you want to stand...go with one of the malibus .......unless you have 2400 for a pro angler


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

RAYTOGS said:


> I'm with jam, although i weigh in at 150 and am 5'9". I paddle the tarpon 140 with a rudder,and that is one fast boat.i canpaddle that boat for 6-8 hours and feel great when i get out.


I've been thinking a Tarpon 14 would be my next boat. I'm 6'2" 240 (ok, should be 210). My Manta Ray 12' is fine for small rivers and such, and goes along fairly easily, against the current or tide, too, but it's not what I would call fast.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

A ruddered 140 is mighty fast.

It'll blow a 120 out the way.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I would venture to say the Maryland Kayak Fishing Forum has the most Hobie Mirage Drive owners of any group- probably 50-75 or more- completely different than the tidewater kayakers- lots of Revolution/Outback owners, pretty large group of Pro Angler owners and handful of Adventure owners- when we have large "Meet and Greets" in places like Point Lookout or the Bay Bridge to fish and then get together afterwards for a meal and a cool one (or two), we all launch together and head out to fish- without an exception- NO paddler can keep up with the Hobies- not even close- coming back in after fishing, same story- the Hobie owners are all done with recovery and loading, sitting by their vehicles waiting for the paddlers to get back to help them recover their yaks and load them- are the Hobies more expensive, yeah by a bunch, but still a heck of a lot cheaper than a power boat- if you watch Craig's list and forums you can usually pick up a good, used Hobie Outback or Revolution for around $1400 or so- a Pro Angler usually sells used for $1600- 2000...but if getting there first and getting back first is important to you- if having both hands free to fish...the Hobies have that base covered-


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Had an Outback last year I didn't like it. Got rid of it and went back to paddling. To me it felt like a peddle boat. Just me I guess. 
I don't care if I lag behind in my Prowler. I feel like I'm in a kayak again! It doesn't weigh a ton I don't need any help to recover it and I can throw it in the back of the truck by my self 
Just my 2cent worth.


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

I took my 12' yesterday after work, hoping for some shad action, and to see the big ol' moon come up over the river. No luck with the shad, and did enjoy seeing the moon rise (no pics, though, too shakey for those conditions). Tide was bottoming out and with all the rain recently, there was a still a fair outgoing current and occasionally a slight breeze in my face (cold). OK, to the point: paddling back up river to the landing was slow. It had me thinking about that 14' model. I was putting a fair amount of effort in each stroke and a little more speed would have been appreciated. Most times, I'm perfectly happy with the 12' model, but sometimes, you just want to 'go'!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I have both- a OK Prowler 13 and an Outback- I use the Prowler in the thick weeds in Mattawoman Creek chasing snakeheads and surf launches- outerwise I use the Outback about 75-80% of the time- especially in big waters and open bays-


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

The Outback was pretty good in big deep waters but not so good for me in the skinny waters.Bent the rods several times.
Don't mean to bash the peddles. Just wasn't my thing! What ever works best for you.Good luck!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah, BB- I bent one of my Turbo Fin Rods once this year and had to repair the Mirage Drive by taking it apart, take the fin off and straighten the rod- PIA, but that is the one big drawback thing about the Hobie system- it isn't designed for very shallow, rocky bottoms - the standard fins are a lot better for shallow waters than the optional turbo fins- and with the Mirage Drive out, paddling the 33 inch wide Outback is just plain ugly- you better have a 240cm paddle- it is primarily a big water ocean boat that you can use in skinny waters but it isn't the best for skinny waters- but it really shines around bridges where the current flows and long distance fishing trips- I have logged more than 17 miles a day trolling Stretch 25's for stripers in my Outback on many of my fishing trips-


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Guess that's why I'm back to basics(Padding_.I like the simpler things in life


----------

